
Internet blackouts in Zimbabwe, the DRC, and Gabon are a sign of what's to come - pseudolus
https://slate.com/technology/2019/01/internet-blackouts-government-drc-zimbabwe-gabon.html
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
I think we'll see more government caused internet blackouts than hacker caused
internet blackouts. Even in 2018, this was the case, and I expect the gap to
grow wider even.

